

Ordered atomic broadcast capabilities to Riak - adulau
https://github.com/jtuple/riak_zab

======
balu
This is awesome. I recently played around with riak and thought about using it
in a project. What I really appreciate is the simple key-value interface that
riak exposes while staying away from assumptions about your data.

It would be awesome if we now could implement strong guarantees like
uniqueness using riak_zab in a distributed manner.

------
pharkmillups
Relevant blog post from a few weeks ago that talks about the use cases this
code makes possible:

[http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/4633402570/riak-zab-
zookeepe...](http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/4633402570/riak-zab-zookeepers-
zab-protocol-for-riak)

------
rubyrescue
Interesting. I'm wondering if this can be used to keep a monotonically
increasing guaranteed unique counter? Riak isn't currently suited for that
type of thing from my limited experience.

